# black flies/bugs with clear wings!



## tcbud (Apr 1, 2008)

Please help,
okay...i didnt read everything, but i did check Mutts post about white flies...thot those were what i had till i saw the pic.
anyway
brought some new clones into my room with my other plants
they have little flies
black with clear wings

anything? anybody?
thank you


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 1, 2008)

Yo Ho tcbud,
  Sorry to hear you got critters. I would like to recommend what was suggested to me, *Diatomacious Earth.*

Just a light dusting on the soil, and allow your soil to dry up. Try to water from the bottom if you can, just don't allow your plant to die from thirst. I was turned onto this, and it worked so well that I push the natural product.
Try it it works great. I found a bag of this at an ACE store.

Good Luck friend.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## smokybear (Apr 1, 2008)

Not really sure what you have there. Definitely get it taken care of. I would try what KK suggested. I have heard of this before but never tried it myself. Never really had a problem with pests before though. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 1, 2008)

KK, good man!



it could be fungus gnats (lil sob's look like lil baby black flies) they come from overwatering and infested medium. try the DE and if that doesnt help then try wattering more, less times per week and muclhing the top 1-2 inches of the container with gravel, aquarium stone, mulch, perlite (be careful when u water it floats), sand, etc.... this will deter them from laying eggs and continuing the species.

goodluck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jraddude (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds just like fungus gnats.  The actual gnats arent harmful, but if their larvae becomes plentiful enough, they may eat the roots off your plants.  This shoulnt be a problem with larger plants, but you may want to transplant young girls into new soil and ditch the infested stuff.  Besides what was already mentioned, a sticky fly trap may help a little bit too.


----------



## Hick (Apr 2, 2008)

hxxp://www.jasons-indoor-guide-to-organic-and-hydroponics-gardening.com/indoor-garden-pests.html#fungusgnats

The Diot' earth is  good stuff..


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 3, 2008)

I always use Mosquito Dunks with great success. Available at Home Dep, garden stores. It is non-chemical, contains a bacillum that kills the larvae eating the roots. For dirt, you can crumble some up and mix it in the medium, and put some in your water jug. May take you a generation or two before they're gone for good, but they don't live long.


----------



## mal_crane (Apr 3, 2008)

Yup, you have a gnat problem. Get some of that DE and they should start to disappear. Not sure if DE kills the larvae or not tho. If it doesn't try finding an organic larvae killer at a local gardening store.

Mal C
:fly:


----------



## james25 (Apr 3, 2008)

i have them from time to time, fungus gnats is what it sounds like.....i use neem oil as a foliar spray, with a wetting agent like dutchmaster penetrator...have heard good stuff about the dunks also to put an inch of sand or pearlite on the top of the soil...good luck, they are pesty and dont look good on your buds for sure


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 2, 2009)

Yo Ho Friends,

   Yeah, this Diatomaceous Earth was used by me after a good friend and grower here recommended it. I looked it up, and carefully studied it's make up, and how it works. Obviously I didn't want anything that might contaminate my smoke right ?

 This stuff is inert, biologically stable and safe. It is used in pool filters as well as many other things of a growing nature.
It works like a samurai, slicing and dicing the larvae of the fungus gnats.

 This whole problem starts because the gnat looks for it's favorite feeding and egg laying medium. It looks for decomposting manure that is moist, and offers a good environment for it's young. It lays it's eggs which hatch out into 1/4 inch long little larvae that like to chow on the fine root hairs that pick up moisture and food for the plant itself. The plants if they are young enough can be severly damaged in all of this,  so it is better to treat and kill the little buggers before they get a good foothold. The small larvae remain in the top two inches of the soil, and that is why this dusting works so well.

 A light dusting on the soil only is adequate, and do avoid getting the stuff wet as it will have a tendancy to clump up as it absorbs moisture readily.

 After a day or two, the gnats dissappear, and if you are concerned as to whether there are any of the larvae left, you can take a 1/2 inch think slice of a raw potatoe and place it flat side down on the soil and wait untill the next day. Quickly and carefully lift the chunk of potatoe up and see if you spot any larvae scurrying about trying to get away. treat a second time if necessary.

 I have never had to do this treatment more than one time, as it really is sweet stuff and works real well. Thanks Hick for turning me on to it.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## mrspliffy (Mar 2, 2009)

Yah definatly sounds like fungus gnats.i had the same problem but got hold of some stuff called "gnat off" added it wen watering as it attacks the larvae in the soil.you need to eradicate the problem beaneath the soil as the larvae attack your root system.once treated you will be safe again.good luck bro


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 2, 2009)

04-02-2008, 01:38 Am


----------



## jb247 (Mar 2, 2009)

Another product that works on gnats is green sand, it works the same way that the Diatomaceous Earth. They both have very sharp edges and as the larvae slide past them they get cut and die.

Peace...j.b.


----------

